# Beseler Enlarger



## davidmac (Dec 13, 2010)

I would like to sell a Beseler 45 MCR enlarger with 3 lens and all the other accessories. I bought it in 1971 from a lady who's husband died. My quest it was new about the mid 60's and I hardly used it. I need some advice on what it's worth and how to sell it.


----------



## ann (Dec 13, 2010)

well, this is going to be a tough one. 
you might try craiglist. Ebay is iffy as the shipping cost for that enlarger is expensive.

Which lenses? THat can make some difference but not a whole lot and of course what part of the country? If you can get $150 you will probably be lucky, people are putting these out on the curb.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 13, 2010)

The hard part of selling em is shipping. You'd ahve to find someone in your area that is willing to pick it up. 

I see the 45s selling for $300 to $600 depending on what other accessories you have. Is it a color head, cold light, regular bulb? Is the condensor in good condition or is it missing or broken? The condensors alone sell new for $200, a valuable item to someone in need.

Negatiove carriers are sold separately for $50 n up depending on if they are glass or plain, or even more if they are special formats. 

SO the biggest problem is finding someone that wants n is local. 

I'd love to take it off your hands if you are in NYC?


----------

